# problems creating internal zone file, bind[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I'm trying to setup a dns server using bind, I've setup my configuration to point towards /var/bind/pri/example.com.internal:

zone "example.com" {

    type master;

        file "/var/bind/pri/example.com.internal";

        };

then I created that file:          /var/bind/pri/example.com.internal

$TTL 2d

@       IN SOA  ns.example.com. (

        20131206        ; serial

        3h      ; refresh

        1h      ; retry

        1w      ; expiry

        1d

        )       ; minimum

#       YOUR_DOMAIN.            IN MX   0 mail.YOUR_DOMAIN.

#       YOUR_DOMAIN.            IN TXT  "v=spf1 ip4:YOUR_PUBLIC_IP/32 mx ptr mx:mail.YOUR_DOMAIN ~all"

        example.com.            IN NS   ns.example.com.

#       YOUR_DOMAIN.            IN NS   SLAVE_DNS_SERVER

#       www.YOUR_DOMAIN.        IN A    192.168.1.3

        ns.example.com.         IN A    192.168.0.1

        root.example.com        IN A    192.168.0.1

#       mail.YOUR_DOMAIN.       IN A    192.168.1.3

#       router.YOUR_DOMAIN.     IN A    192.168.1.1

#       hell.YOUR_DOMAIN.       IN A    192.168.1.3

#       heaven.YOUR_DOMAIN.     IN A    192.168.1.5

#       desktop.YOUR_DOMAIN.    IN A    192.168.1.4

        adel.example.com.       IN A    192.168.0.2

I keep running into this problem when I start the server though:                   /var/log/named/named.log

06-Dec-2013 18:32:52.302 general: error: dns_rdata_fromtext: /var/bind/pri/example.com.internal:3: near '3h': not a valid number

06-Dec-2013 18:32:52.302 general: error: zone example.com/IN: loading from master file /var/bind/pri/example.com.internal failed: not a valid number

06-Dec-2013 18:32:52.302 general: error: zone example.com/IN: not loaded due to errors.

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Tue Dec 17, 2013 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## druggo

maybe you miss the contact :

@ IN SOA ns.example.com.  root (

----------

## Adel Ahmed

WOW, can't believe that was what I did wrong  :Very Happy: 

thanks problem solved  :Very Happy: 

----------

